# recipes for cheap and healthy cooking?



## Davidius (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't live in campus anymore and therefore no longer use a campus meal plan (I was getting tired of the food in the Dining Hall anyway!). I'm now on a budget and am trying to eat healthily, avoiding white flour and sugar as well as fried foods as much as possible. Does anyone know of an online database which has recipes that are both healthy and cheap to put together?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 18, 2007)

My wife could help you with specific sites.

Healthy and low cost: Beans, Lintels, rice (brown), and oats.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 18, 2007)

Salads. Tofu. Tuna. Salads.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2007)

David -- Check out this thread.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 18, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Try white rice...millions of poor asians cannot be wrong!



 

White Basmati rice is a staple in my house, but it basically has no nutritional value (negative or positive). Brown, although not as yummy, has better health benefits.

Get yourself a $20 rice cooker and a large bag of Basmati and you will be full without putting your wallet on a diet.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 18, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> White Basmati rice is a staple in my house, but it basically has no nutritional value (negative or positive). Brown, although not as yummy, has better health benefits.
> 
> Get yourself a $20 rice cooker and a large bag of Basmati and you will be full without putting your wallet on a diet.




I'm definitely on the rice plan already, except I've just been buying bags of whole grain rice and cooking a lot of it at the beginning of the week and eating it with vegetables and sometimes hardboiled eggs for protein. It just gets old after a while, so I'm trying to find ways to spice things up while remaining healthy. I could do white rice as well, but I'm really looking to get the best deal for my dollar as far as nutrition is concerned, that is, to be full _and_ not develop vitamin deficiency.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> David -- Check out this thread.



Thanks for pointing me to that thread. Looks like there is a lot of info there.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I don't live in campus anymore and therefore no longer use a campus meal plan (I was getting tired of the food in the Dining Hall anyway!). I'm now on a budget and am trying to eat healthily, avoiding white flour and sugar as well as fried foods as much as possible. Does anyone know of an online database which has recipes that are both healthy and cheap to put together?



A trip to Asia gave me a great appreciation for Ramen-type noodles. Use your imagination - you can do lots of good stuff with them. 


Do you eat venison? I ate a truckload of venison in college. It's good, it's good for you, and it's cheap.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> A trip to Asia gave me a great appreciation for Ramen-type noodles. Use your imagination - you can do lots of good stuff with them.
> 
> 
> Do you eat venison? I ate a truckload of venison in college. It's good, it's good for you, and it's cheap.



I may have had venison once or twice at some point but I don't remember it very well. Is it something I can just look for at Food Lion? In what form would you normally buy it?


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I may have had venison once or twice at some point but I don't remember it very well. Is it something I can just look for at Food Lion? In what form would you normally buy it?



You don't really 'buy' venison. 

You buy a rifle, a hunting license, and you go out and 'collect' it. 


fresh venison


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> A trip to Asia gave me a great appreciation for Ramen-type noodles. Use your imagination - you can do lots of good stuff with them.



I agree Ramen is good, but David qualified his request with "healthy". Which Ramen is not.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I agree Ramen is good, but David qualified his request with "healthy". Which Ramen is not.




If you leave off the 'flavor packet' in exchange for maybe a bit of canned chicken, they're not too bad. 

The 'flavor packet' will both kill you and preserve you at the same time, though.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> If you leave off the 'flavor packet' in exchange for maybe a bit of canned chicken, they're not too bad.
> 
> The 'flavor packet' will both kill you and preserve you at the same time, though.



and the sodium content is insane!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> If you leave off the 'flavor packet' in exchange for maybe a bit of canned chicken, they're not too bad.
> 
> The 'flavor packet' will both kill you and preserve you at the same time, though.




Yes in that case I agree. The flavor packet is salt on steroids.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> You don't really 'buy' venison.
> 
> You buy a rifle, a hunting license, and you go out and 'collect' it.
> 
> ...



Oh. I don't think that's really an option for me right now. I'd love to be able to go hunt for food but because of time constraints and the money to buy a gun and ammunition...plus being able to "clean" whatever I'd shoot...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Oh. I don't think that's really an option for me right now. I'd love to be able to go hunt for food but because of time constraints and the money to buy a gun and ammunition...plus being able to "clean" whatever I'd shoot...



My father (who lives in New York state) has a neighbor who hunts deer but likes to share the meat. Being an anthropologist, my father (who got his Ph.D. at UNC-CH, btw), likes to prepare the venison using only "stone age" Indian tools. We have benefited from getting refrigerated venison packs sent to us -- they last a really long time and they are delicious.


----------



## Michael (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My father (who lives in New York state) has a neighbor who hunts deer but likes to share the meat. Being an anthropologist, my father (who got his Ph.D. at UNC-CH, btw), likes to prepare the venison using only "stone age" Indian tools. We have benefited from getting refrigerated venison packs sent to us -- they last a really long time and they are delicious.



I had a venison burger this week -- not cheap, but delicious.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2007)

menus4moms.com


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 2, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I'm definitely on the rice plan already, except I've just been buying bags of whole grain rice and cooking a lot of it at the beginning of the week and eating it with vegetables and sometimes hardboiled eggs for protein. It just gets old after a while, so I'm trying to find ways to spice things up while remaining healthy. I could do white rice as well, but I'm really looking to get the best deal for my dollar as far as nutrition is concerned, that is, to be full _and_ not develop vitamin deficiency.



Make friends with an Indian (an India Indian I mean) and you'll have NO problem with variety and spice in your rice... (and you'll get to use Basmati, to boot!)


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 2, 2007)

joshua said:


> Venison...pff...we don't have venison camp down here. We just have deer camp. We hunt deer. Venison's for yankees.



Mmmmm.... deeeeeeeeeer meeeeeeeeaaaaaat.


We have 80 pounds from a recent successful outing at the local locker being made into steaks, roasts, bratwurst, polish kielbasa, breakfast sausage, hamburger and jerky...

hmmmmmm... should be ready any day now.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 3, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> and the sodium content is insane!



Just like V-8 Juice. Tasty stuff, but there's enough sodium in one of those puppies (882 mg in a can) to give you a stroke...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My father (who lives in New York state) has a neighbor who hunts deer but likes to share the meat. Being an anthropologist, my father (who got his Ph.D. at UNC-CH, btw), likes to prepare the venison using only "stone age" Indian tools. We have benefited from getting refrigerated venison packs sent to us -- they last a really long time and they are delicious.



My father wrote an article about deer that appeared in the Buffalo News last year:



> Bambi Strikes Back
> 
> By Robert Myers
> 
> ...


----------

